# Misericordia



## ThomasK

There is a holy year of _*misericordia*_ in the Catholic church. I am quite surprised to note that it is translated as 'a year of *mercy'*, as 'mercy' may perhaps sound condescending - or is that based on Dutch synonyms? *'Compassion'* might be similar, but again some people consider that patronizing too sometimes.

I wonder how you would translate the word in your language, and whether you have other words than the above, e.g. containing the word 'heart' or something. _(I asked a question about mercy before; I hope this thread is a little larger than that one)
_
Dutch: the basic word would be "*barmhartigheid*", in which you might recognize 'hart' [heart] and 'barm', based on something like 'arm', i.e., poor. The other word would be *'ontferming'* (mercy), or maybe '*medelijden'* (mede/com-lijden/passion, pity). The first two seem quite old, and are common in religious contexts mainly. "*Genade"* would also be possible: _genade verlenen_, grant mercy (to a prisoner), but "genade" has another meaning: _grace, _as in "the grace of God_" (_the divine power granted unconditionally_). _


----------



## Medune

_Misericórdia_, in Portuguese; from latin _misericors ( miser+ cors "miserable /poor/wretched/ heart"). _I guess compassion was considered more of a weakness than a virtue among romans - which is totally comprehensible and kind of elucidates why catholic church adopted it as one of its bastions.
There is also:
_clemência (clemency)_, from latin _clementia, _which conveys the same haughty tone as _mercy.
piedade (piety/pity), _from latin _pietaas _(devout + _ity), _and is also a _religious_ word: like " Cordeiro de Deus, tende piedade de nós."
_compaixão (compassion)_, from latin _compassion (with + suffering), just like German Mitleid  (with+ sorrow) and Dutch medelijden._

Someone to be sentenced to death would beg _Clemência_! or _Misericórdia_!


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek the word is *«έλεος»* [ˈele.os] (neut. nom. sing.) < Classical masc. noun *«ἔλεος» élĕŏs* (in Koine and in MoGr it's neuter) --> _compassion, pity, pain, lament, commotion_, in Koine & MoGr also _pity_ (with obscure etymology).
Now, being ignorant of the internal affairs of the Catholic Church, why has 2016 been proclaimed as "year of mercy"?


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks for both of you for your contributions. In the meantime I added the word 'genade' (grace) above.

As for Greek: there are no other (near-)synonyms then? _(As for your question, I looked at __an official Vatican site__, where it is being announced, but I cannot see a specific reason as for why now...)_

INteresting notes on Portuguese words! I recognize them. Would you call them synonyms, or near-synonyms?


----------



## Medune

Yes, albeit each one has its nuances, which you can pretty much guess by their etymology ,they can be treated as synonyms in general.


----------



## Armas

In Finnish it is _armo_ = mercy. It is an old Germanic loan, cf. German _arm_ "poor".


----------



## catlady60

In English, it's _Mercy._


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

catlady60 said:


> In English, it's _Mercy._



Yes, although "pardon" or "forgiveness" could also be used. In French, I think it's (_le) _ _pardon _or (_la_) _miséricorde_; the latter may be a bit outdated, but appropriate in this (Roman Catholic) context. (Concerning prisoners, in English they're "pardoned" (verb "to pardon", regular), in French, "_gracié(e)(s)_" (verb "_gracier_", 1st conjugation). There's no circumflex over the "_a_", as there is in the noun "_grâce_".)


----------



## ger4

German


ThomasK said:


> Dutch: the basic word would be "*barmhartigheid*", in which you might recognize 'hart' [heart] and 'barm', based on something like 'arm', i.e., poor.


_Barmherzigkeit_


ThomasK said:


> *medelijden'* (mede/com-lijden/passion, pity). The first two seem quite old, and are common in religious contexts mainly.


_Mitleid_ (already mentioned in #2)


ThomasK said:


> *Genade"* would also be possible: _genade verlenen_, grant mercy (to a prisoner), but "genade" has another meaning: _grace, _as in "the grace of God_" (_the divine power granted unconditionally_)._


_Gnade_


ThomasK said:


> _genade verlenen_, grant mercy (to a prisoner),


_begnadigen_ (noun: _Begnadigung_).

Edit: In German, all these expressions sound quite condescending, I think, perhaps that's not the intended meaning.


----------



## ThomasK

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Yes, although "pardon" or "forgiveness" could also be used. In French, I think it's (_le) _ _pardon _or (_la_) _miséricorde_; the latter may be a bit outdated, but appropriate in this (Roman Catholic) context. (Concerning prisoners, in English they're "pardoned" (verb "to pardon", regular), in French, "_gracié(e)(s)_" (verb "_gracier_", 1st conjugation). There's no circumflex over the "_a_", as there is in the noun "_grâce_".)


 But can we really say that 'pardon' has some of the basic qualities of 'misericordia'. I do see a link, but in general I consider it an administrative measure, whereas 'misericordia' is a human quality, I think. Of course pardon is sometimes given "on the basis of"' some kind of 'misericordia'.



Armas said:


> In Finnish it is _armo_ = mercy. It is an old Germanic loan, cf. German _arm_ "poor".


 So you will then say .... armo, won't you, when meaning: "show mercy"?

BTW: I suppose the most typical verb combined with 'm' is showing...


----------



## Encolpius

misericordia is irgalom [1372, unknown etymology], könyörület [unknown etymology]  in *Hungarian *


----------



## Pugnator

On neapolitan, spanish, sicilian, italian and latin is Misericordia.


----------



## ThomasK

Would you consider like"'gratia"/ "gracia" related, a near-synonym?


----------



## Medune

ThomasK said:


> Would you consider like"'gratia"/ "gracia" related, a near-synonym?


As far as I know, Portuguese _graça _is more related to _magnanimidade_ (magnanimity), a gift or a boon; without any connotation of alterity or empathy  inherent to _misericórdia._


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting note, thanks!


----------



## Pugnator

Medune said:


> As far as I know, Portuguese _graça _is more related to _magnanimidade_ (magnanimity), a gift or a boon; without any connotation of alterity or empathy  inherent to _misericórdia._


He is right, in fact the saint for example do the "grazia" healing some prayer or saving some one from ruin etc. etc.


----------



## Armas

ThomasK said:


> So you will then say .... armo, won't you, when meaning: "show mercy"?



Yes, we say _osoittaa armoa_ "to show mercy" too, _antaa armoa_ "to give mercy", _olla armollinen/armelias_ "to be merciful", or we use the verb _armahtaa_.


----------



## Sobakus

Russian has this calqued from Latin as *милосе́рдие *[mʲɪlɐˈsʲerdʲɪje] (neut.), from *ми́л* [mʲil] (adj.) "nice, kind; pretty; beloved" and *се́рдце* [ˈsʲert͡sə] (neut.) "heart", with *поми́ловать *[pɐˈmʲiləvətʲ] meaning "to grant mercy, pardon".


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Armas, I was just wondering: is there any relation between "armo" and your choice of username?


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> ...
> 
> As for Greek: there are no other (near-)synonyms then? _(As for your question, I looked at __an official Vatican site__, where it is being announced, but I cannot see a specific reason as for why now...)_
> 
> ...


There's also the masculine noun *«οικτιρμός»* [iktirˈmos] (nom. sing.), *«οικτιρμοί»* [iktirˈmi] (nom. pl.) --> _compassion(s), mercy/mercies, commiseration(s)_ but it's used within religious context only < Classical masc. noun *«οἰκτῑρμός, -οί»** oiktīrmós* (nom. sing.). *oiktīrmoí* (nom. pl.) with obscure etymolgy (Beekes suggests it's an onomatopeic word deriving from the Classical interjection *«οἴ» oí*).
The Classical denominative v. is *«οἰκτίρω» oiktī́rō* (MoGr learned v. *«οικτίρω»* [iˈktiɾo]) --> _to pity, commiserate, bewail_ has produced the Koine Gr. epithet of God, *«οἰκτίρμων» oiktī́rmōn* (present tense, masc. nom. sing. participle) --> _he-who-has-compassion_


----------



## ThomasK

The strange (well, ...) thing is that I cannot see a link with Latin or some European word. Do you think we can recognize the word in another language? As a matter of fact, it reminds me of _*(Kyrie,) eleison,*_ but only because of the meaning...


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> The strange (well, ...) thing is that I cannot see a link with Latin or some European word. Do you think we can recognize the word in another language? As a matter of fact, it reminds me of _*(Kyrie,) eleison,*_ but only because of the meaning...


«Οἰκτιρμός» is cognate with the Dutch biecht, German Beichte, Gothic aihtrōn.


----------



## ThomasK

I see now!!! Thanks!


----------

